# Proof Of Experience Letter



## sakish02 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi,

Need your help on the following query, How to calculate the point for the below case?? Please share your valuable suggestion. 

I had break and continue in my education and experience, due to financial issue I was unable to continue my education after completing Higher Secondary (+2) and I was worked as Hardware engg in a small company for nearly 3.5 years and relieved properly. I quit the job and continue my education on UG and PG.

After my post graduation I got the job as Software Engg in a TOP MNC and I'm having 3+ years experience as Sr.Developer.

Here my query is I lost my first companies Offer letter only have the proof of relieving documents. So is their any chance to reject the application if don't have the offer letter ? Also that company was closed and i'm unable to get the offer letter from them. 

2002 - Higher Secondary

2002 - 2006 3.6 years of experience before graduation

2006- 2011 (5 year of Education including UG and PG )

2011 - Till date 3 + year of current experience.

Please let me know your valuable suggestion on submitting Canada PR.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

sakish02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need your help on the following query, How to calculate the point for the below case?? Please share your valuable suggestion.
> 
> ...


More than the offer letter, what is necessary is the reference letter by your HR/supervisor/colleague mentioning your duties and responsibilities for each of the respective employments for which you need to claim points. Offer letter is a supporting document and can be compensated by providing copies of payslips, form 16, any other official communication letter, relieving letter, experience letter etc.


----------



## sakish02 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot Saagi,

But the previous company which I worked was closed and the documents like Payslip, relieving letter, experience letter are in hand. Also still I have contact with the manager I worked, Please suggest me Is fine to get the reference letter from him ?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

sakish02 said:


> Thanks a lot Saagi,
> 
> But the previous company which I worked was closed and the documents like Payslip, relieving letter, experience letter are in hand. Also still I have contact with the manager I worked, Please suggest me Is fine to get the reference letter from him ?


Perfectly fine


----------



## sakish02 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks Sssagi !!!!!


----------

